# Doodles



## Euripides (Apr 19, 2012)

Some doodles. I don't work with digital drawing pads. I kind of wish I did, but then I think I may put the Tigondaroga and pink eraser people out of jobs.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice! I would say they were more than doodles.  I know what you mean about working with good old pencils, they're my favorite.


----------



## Euripides (Apr 19, 2012)

I never know wat I'm going to get when I sit to draw...hence me calling them doodles. When I sit and try to draw seriously..well..they are better left for use as a fire starter.


----------



## Euripides (Jul 20, 2012)

just another pic. Micron and charcoal. Old.


----------



## Euripides (Jul 26, 2012)

Bored on plane doodle. Overdid it with the pencil. Need to fnish her boots and background (girl w dragon)

Random head doole....bored at conference.


----------



## Phelpster (Aug 24, 2012)

You're very talented. I love seeing peoples art. Heck only last night I had my friend let me watch her doing her digital drawing via join.me (Let's you see their screen) Just so I could see the art being done rather than just the final piece. Now that's something I love to see. The stages of the drawing all coming together to the final piece


----------



## vangoghsear (Aug 28, 2012)

These are far more than doodles.  Nice artwork.


----------



## HKayG (Aug 29, 2012)

I think it's lovely you don't use a digital pad - i love looking at really good drawings. I think it's very clever making something look so real/good in just pencil, and then again if it's just black & white!


----------



## tepelus (Sep 20, 2012)

My favorite medium is good ol' graphite pencil on paper, though I sometimes use color pencil too. I'm better at shading than I am with color. Your art looks very good. I wish I could get back into drawing as much as I did when I was a teen. I think if it weren't for internet distractions I would. Yup, I blame everything on the internet. lol!


----------



## Trilby (Jan 17, 2013)

Great drawings,well done!


----------

